# Casa Blanca DeLuxe Cigar Review - Casa Blanco Deluxe Natural



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought ine from JR's store in Statesville, NC. The wrapper peeled off of this tightly rolled, mild cigar. Because of the flaking of the wrapper, ...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca DeLuxe Cigar Review - Casa Blanco Deluxe Natural


----------

